# Phenom 9850 Overclocking



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Hi, I`m new here  Could someone tell, how can I overclock this little beast? Please, make a tutorial for me (with AMD OverDrive). My Mobo is GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 AMD 790X.

I been trying to get AMD OverDrive (1.10) to run, but I haven't had any luck. When I try run application (AMD OverDrive) I`ve an info `AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD R700 chipset on this computer`. What should I do?

Any help or people that have experienced this, please guide me.

I`ve a orginal Phemom 9850`s cooler.
Running Windows Vista Ultimate x64
Just want to overclock it about 200-300 mhz, I`ve 500W PSU Seasonic S-12.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Urbklr (May 23, 2008)

Did you right-click, then click "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

There`s no possibility to do this.
BTW, I`ve a orginal Phemom 9850`s cooler...


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Just want to overclock it about 200-300 mhz, I`ve 500W PSU Seasonic S-12.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 23, 2008)

Are you running vista or XP? What are your system specs? That would be very helpful.


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Running Windows Vista Ultimate x64. Ya can read this in my 1st post 

Edit;
Ok, I solve this problem but when I try run application (AMD OverDrive) I`ve an info `AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD R700 chipset on this computer`. What should I do?


----------



## Bytor (May 23, 2008)

Fire up AMD Overdrive (AOD).

Go to Preference tab and click on advanced mode and apply.

Go to the performance tab, clock/voltage.

I just unchecked "select all cores" and started playing with each core multiplier to find out what it could handle.  I then bumped the CPU VID up a little till it got stable.

I have mine running as follows:

Core0: 3.2 ghz, Core1: 3.3 ghz, Core2: 2.8 ghz, Core3: 2.9 ghz   With 1.42 vcore and runs great..

Give it a try and see what you can get...


----------



## Urbklr (May 23, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> There`s no possibility to do this.
> BTW, I`ve a orginal Phemom 9850`s cooler...








If you right-click, that should come up...

Why don't you just overclock in the bios?


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Renewed;
Hi, I`m new here  Could someone tell, how can I overclock this little beast? Please, make a tutorial for me (with AMD OverDrive). My Mobo is GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 AMD 790X.

I been trying to get AMD OverDrive (1.10) to run, but I haven't had any luck. When I try run application (AMD OverDrive) I`ve an info `AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD R700 chipset on this computer`. What should I do?

Any help or people that have experienced this, please guide me.

I`ve a orginal Phemom 9850`s cooler.
Running Windows Vista Ultimate x64
Just want to overclock it about 200-300 mhz, I`ve 500W PSU Seasonic S-12.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Urbklr (May 23, 2008)

Well, get into the bios. I believe your voltage/ram/fsb options are all under "MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T)".


----------



## Shatrat (May 23, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> Running Windows Vista Ultimate x64. Ya can read this in my 1st post
> 
> Edit;
> Ok, I solve this problem but when I try run application (AMD OverDrive) I`ve an info `AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD R700 chipset on this computer`. What should I do?


I got this error using a different version of Overdrive I found somewhere on the net.
Using version 2.0.17 it started right up.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html

I would play with that first, and then if you find settings that run well and are good and stable you can go into the bios and change your settings to match.  I'm not sure if you can set different cores at different speeds in the BIOS on a 790x, but I believe you can with Overdrive.


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

I can use 2.0.17, whatz next  All ya`ve to do is upgrade a bios


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Fire up AMD Overdrive (AOD).
> 
> Go to Preference tab and click on advanced mode and apply.
> 
> ...




Do ya`ve 9850 BE?
Whatz yer cooler?
Could ya gimmy more details about yer AMD OverDrive`s settings for yer processor?


----------



## Bytor (May 23, 2008)

I have everything in default but the multipliers for each core and the Vcore.

Mine is on water... D-tek Fuzion water block, Swiftech MCP355 pump with petra's top, BIX 240 rad. w/141 cfm delta fans on shrouds, all with 7/16" Masterclear tubing.


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

go into the BIOS and bump the CPU multi


----------



## Shatrat (May 23, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> I can use 2.0.17, whatz next



Well since you have the top end motherboard you should be able to use the Auto Clock feature.
It is under the Performance Control tab.
Auto Clock doesn't work for my TA770 but I think it is probably worth a try for you and will give you an idea of what you do when doing it manually.


Basically the process for manually overclocking is to turn down your memory and HT speeds and then turn up the CPU cores one at a time to see what their limits are, then turn the CPU speeds down and turn up the memory to find its limit.  Then set everything at its limit and see if you are stable there.  Overclocking the HT bus doesn't help anything though.


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Shatrat said:


> Well since you have the top end motherboard you should be able to use the Auto Clock feature.
> It is under the Performance Control tab.
> Auto Clock doesn't work for my TA770 but I think it is probably worth a try for you and will give you an idea of what you do when doing it manually.
> 
> ...



Is see. I can use AutoClock. What can I do with this? I`ve a box`s cooler. Is this enough to overclock Phenom to 2,8 or do I must buy a new cooler? What about multiplier?


----------



## Shatrat (May 23, 2008)

There are two ways to overclock with Overdrive.
The Novice mode has a slider that you can move to increase performance.
The Auto Clock mode will gradually increase performance while at the same time running the built in stability test until it reaches a maximum level of performance (which may or may not be as high as you can get by hand testing and tweaking).

I can't actually try these because I have a budget motherboard that doesnt support the software overclocking features, so I can only provide general info.
You can read more about these in the AMD Overdrive Users Guide that was installed along with Overdrive.
For more info on the relationships between CPU clock, HT Bus speed, and Memory speed you can read the stickies on overclocking here and on other forums.

I'm not sure how far you will be able to get with the stock heatsink.  Just keep an eye on your temperatures.  If you run the stability testing function of Overdrive and it doesn't fail and the temps don't go over 50 c then I would say you are good.


----------



## WojtasRed (May 23, 2008)

Stock heatsink is a crap. I can only reach 2,6ghz (by AutoClock) and even than there`s a problem with stability...
Which cooler ya can suggest me for GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 AMD 790X?


----------



## HiTek (Nov 10, 2008)

Greetings people!

I have the same motherboard and processor as WojtasRed.
And by useing AMD OverDrive Auto-Tune I can only reach 2.6GHz, won't go higher.
If I save with those settings that Auto-Tune has set it feels like I did never save as the it says Target Speed: 2500 MHz everytime I have restarted my computer. Anyone may have an idea for this?

And is anyone familiar to the Novice Mode and the Performance bar I can raise to "High Performance"? What does it do? What can happen etc?

If someone have the same processor and motherboard as me and WojtasRed and you may have reached 2.8 or even 3.0GHz, would you please tell me your settigns in AMD OverDrive or BIOS?

Kind regards


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 10, 2008)

hi red,

i believe the answer to all your inquires are discussed in this thread
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746


----------

